# TORONTO Gamers and Playtesters needed



## Steve Conan Trustrum (Apr 25, 2002)

I run games using a variety of game systems, d20 included, and am looking for some new players in the Toronto area as I've recently lost a few of my long-standing players. The campaign is often used to playtest new materials so all players are encouraged to be vocal and gung-ho. If you're interested, email me or reply here.


----------

